# Capt available.



## BlueH2oCaptain (Feb 1, 2015)

Greetings all!

Spent last summer through this past November in New York and the Keys running boats for a guy from Long Island. But I'm back! Hallelujah!

Looking for work. Anyone needing a captain for tournaments, rig trips, or even just bottom fishing, hit me up. Also could do second captain duties for overnight charters.

Normally running 65 fit and up. 500 Ton Ocean license.
Eight 5 zero, 5 eight two, 2 seven zero 7.

CATCH'EM UP!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Walker is that you?


----------



## BlueH2oCaptain (Feb 1, 2015)

*ME!*

Yep! It's me! Don't know what happened to my old account but the powers that be on the site so they could not recover it so I had to start a new one.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome home my friend, hoping you find a new gig quickly.


----------



## BlueH2oCaptain (Feb 1, 2015)

*Gig*

Thanks! Hit me up when you want to go with a line!


----------

